# στα πλαίσια της...



## JHRoss (May 15, 2017)

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Πως λέμε στα αγγλικά: «Στα πλαίσια της...», π.χ. «εκπαίδευσής μου»;


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2017)

Γεια σου και πάλι! Θέλεις να μας πεις όλη την πρόταση; Υποψιάζομαι ότι αν το χρειάζεσαι για βιογραφικό, πρέπει να είσαι αρκετά πιο λιγόλογος (όπως θα επιβεβαιώσει και η ειδική επί του θέματος SBE όταν λύσει την απορία της για τον Χαρούλη :))


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2017)

Ιεεεεεεεεεεεεεφτασε... Και με λυμένες απορίες περί Χαρούληδων και Πλούτωνων. 

Within the framework είναι το πρώτο που έρχεται στο νου, αλλά αυτό χρησιμοποιείται για κάτι που γίνεται μέσα στα όρια ή με τις συνθήκες που προβλέπονται από κάποιο άλλο πράγμα (νόμο, πρόγραμμα κλπ) και ποτέ για εκπαίδευση, και λέγεται π.χ., στα πλαίσια ;) των προγραμμάτων ΕΕ.

Αν είναι φράση σε αίτηση για δουλειά, και θες να αναφερθείς στην εκπαίδευσή σου λες:
As part of my education (I travelled the world etc etc.)
Mετά ξεφεύγεις με διάφορα...
A central theme of my education...
κλπ κλπ. 
Αν θες να πεις _Ως μέρος της εκπαίδευσής μου, σπούδασα Κινέζικα_, συνιστώ να μη χρησιμοποιήσεις καθόλου αυτή δομή. 
Αν θες να πεις _Στο τέταρτο έτος είχαμε υποχρεωτική πρακτική_ ή _Έκανα μια εργασία σαν αυτό ακριβώς που ζητάτε_, τότε λες αυτό ακριβώς χωρίς φιοριτούρες:
I participated in a work placement in Year 4
My dissertation was on... ή In module XYZ, I worked on a project titled...

(module= μάθημα, course= πρόγραμμα σπουδών/ πτυχίο, να θυμίσω τη νέα εκπαιδευτική ορολογία του ΗΒ, η οποία έχει πλέον καθιερωθεί σε όλα τα πανεπιστήμια π.χ. In a mathematics course, physics modules are optional- στο πτυχίο μαθηματικών είναι προαιρετική η φυσική. )
As part of the requirements of my degree, I...

Αλλά θα ήθελα να δω συγκείμενο για πιο συγκεκριμένα.


----------



## JHRoss (May 15, 2017)

SBE said:


> Ιεεεεεεεεεεεεεφτασε... Και με λυμένες απορίες περί Χαρούληδων και Πλούτωνων.
> 
> Within the framework είναι το πρώτο που έρχεται στο νου, αλλά αυτό χρησιμοποιείται για κάτι που γίνεται μέσα στα όρια ή με τις συνθήκες που προβλέπονται από κάποιο άλλο πράγμα (νόμο, πρόγραμμα κλπ) και ποτέ για εκπαίδευση, και λέγεται π.χ., στα πλαίσια ;) των προγραμμάτων ΕΕ.
> 
> ...



Προσκυνάω! Έπεσες μέσα και σε μέρος της πρότασής μου (Στο τέταρτο έτος...) Και μιας και πρόκειται για θέση teacher, πώς λέμε το σχολικό τρίμηνο στην Αγγλία; Πωώς λέμε «πήρα ένα μάθημα»; I took module?


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2017)

Θες να εργαστείς σαν δάσκαλος στο ΗΒ αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις πώς λέγεται στα αγγλικά το τρίμηνο; Μην ανησυχείς, θα είσαι φαβορί. Να πω ότι είναι term, και νά γιατί θα είσαι φαβορί:
Πριν λίγο καιρό ένας τύπος έβαλε στο Φέισμπουκ ένα γράμμα που είχε γράψει για την ΒΑ, γιατί είχε μια άσχημη εμπειρία στο ΈλΒεν. Η επιστολή ήταν προϊόν ανθρώπου που είχε κάνει ένα χρόνο αγγλικά στην καλύτερη περίπτωση —και δεν μιλάμε για εντατικά αγγλικά. Ένας ανθόκηπος με ορθογραφικά, νοηματικά και συντακτικά λάθη, εκφράσεις μεταφρασμένες λέξη προς λέξη από τα ελληνικά και εντελώς κακή δομή του γραπτού. Από περιέργεια έριξα μια ματιά στο προφίλ του και είδα ότι έχει μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο από το πανεπιστήμιο που έκανα το διδακτορικό μου και ντράπηκα που έχει καταντήσει έτσι ένα από τα καλύτερα πανεπιστήμια του ΗΒ (μη νομίζεις, παραμένει στα πέντε πρώτα, αλλά δεν σημαίνει πολλά η κατάταξη). Τεσπά, δουλειά μου δεν ήταν να κρίνω πώς τον πέρασαν στο μάστερ, αλλά ο τύπος μετά καπάκι μας είπε ότι εργάζεται σαν καθηγητής σε γυμνάσιο στο Λονδίνο. Εκεί δεν άντεξα, σκέφτηκα ότι αν ήμουν γονιός θα είχα επαναστατήσει. 
Η υγεία είναι για τα μπάζα. 
Η δημόσια συγκοινωνία είναι για τους πλούσιους. 
Και η παιδεία έχει καταντήσει να είναι μπεϊμπισίτινγκ από αλλοδαπούς δασκάλους που δεν μιλάνε τη γλώσσα. 

Οπότε, με λίγο καλύτερη γνώση της γλώσσας, έχεις πολλές ελπίδες και δεν χρειάζεται να σκας και τόσο πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2017)

Τα ’χει ξαναπεί, δες κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9996-Ταλέντο-στη-μετάφραση!!&p=142167&viewfull=1#post142167 

(Συγγνώμη για το κακό ποστ, γράφω από κινητό).


----------



## JHRoss (May 15, 2017)

SBE said:


> Θες να εργαστείς σαν δάσκαλος στο ΗΒ αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις πώς λέγεται στα αγγλικά το τρίμηνο; Μην ανησυχείς, θα είσαι φαβορί. Να πω ότι είναι term, και νά γιατί θα είσαι φαβορί:
> Πριν λίγο καιρό ένας τύπος έβαλε στο Φέισμπουκ ένα γράμμα που είχε γράψει για την ΒΑ, γιατί είχε μια άσχημη εμπειρία στο ΈλΒεν. Η επιστολή ήταν προϊόν ανθρώπου που είχε κάνει ένα χρόνο αγγλικά στην καλύτερη περίπτωση —και δεν μιλάμε για εντατικά αγγλικά. Ένας ανθόκηπος με ορθογραφικά, νοηματικά και συντακτικά λάθη, εκφράσεις μεταφρασμένες λέξη προς λέξη από τα ελληνικά και εντελώς κακή δομή του γραπτού. Από περιέργεια έριξα μια ματιά στο προφίλ του και είδα ότι έχει μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο από το πανεπιστήμιο που έκανα το διδακτορικό μου και ντράπηκα που έχει καταντήσει έτσι ένα από τα καλύτερα πανεπιστήμια του ΗΒ (μη νομίζεις, παραμένει στα πέντε πρώτα, αλλά δεν σημαίνει πολλά η κατάταξη). Τεσπά, δουλειά μου δεν ήταν να κρίνω πώς τον πέρασαν στο μάστερ, αλλά ο τύπος μετά καπάκι μας είπε ότι εργάζεται σαν καθηγητής σε γυμνάσιο στο Λονδίνο. Εκεί δεν άντεξα, σκέφτηκα ότι αν ήμουν γονιός θα είχα επαναστατήσει.
> Η υγεία είναι για τα μπάζα.
> Η δημόσια συγκοινωνία είναι για τους πλούσιους.
> ...



Είμαι φυσικός, έχω γίνει qualified, αλλά μάλλον θα κάνω εθελοντισμό για αρχή, γιατί είναι λέει εντελώς διαφορετικός ο ρόλος του δασκάλου εκεί και, αν δεν έχεις δει τι παίζει, δύσκολο να περάσεις το πακέτο συνέντευξη + μια διδακτική ώρα δοκιμή.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2017)

JHRoss said:


> Είμαι φυσικός, έχω γίνει qualified, αλλά μάλλον θα κάνω εθελοντισμό για αρχή, γιατί είναι λέει εντελώς διαφορετικός ο ρόλος του δασκάλου εκεί και, αν δεν έχεις δει τι παίζει, δύσκολο να περάσεις το πακέτο συνέντευξη + μια διδακτική ώρα δοκιμή.



Αν ξέρεις παιδαγωγικά, όπως ακριβώς διδάσκονται και στην Ελλάδα σε όσους είναι στη ΜΕ, τότε ξέρεις και να φτιάχνεις lesson plan και να το ακολουθείς. Κι αν δεν ξέρεις, μπορείς να βρεις διάφορα ονλάιν. 
Αν ξέρεις φυσικά, όπως θα έπρεπε να διδάσκεται στο ιδανικό σχολείο (με πειράματα κλπ.), τότε ξέρεις τι να βάλεις στο lesson plan. 
Επίσης εξαρτάται από το σχολείο και τις ανάγκες του. Κάποια σχολεία έχουν τόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη σε φυσική- μαθηματικά- βιολογία που μου λένε ότι προσλαμβάνουν χωρίς πολλές ερωτήσεις. Φυσικά μετά θα τα βρεις μπαστούνια, αν δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. Πιο πολύ θα σε εκτιμήσουν για το μπειμπισίτινγκ πάντως. 
Υπάρχουν ομάδες Ελλήνων δασκάλων που εργάζονται ήδη σε σχολεία στο ΗΒ και μπορούν να δώσουν πληροφορίες.


----------



## Neikos (May 16, 2017)

SBE said:


> Επίσης εξαρτάται από το σχολείο και τις ανάγκες του. Κάποια σχολεία έχουν τόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη σε φυσική- μαθηματικά- βιολογία που μου λένε ότι προσλαμβάνουν χωρίς πολλές ερωτήσεις. Φυσικά μετά θα τα βρεις μπαστούνια, αν δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. Πιο πολύ θα σε εκτιμήσουν για το μπειμπισίτινγκ πάντως.
> Υπάρχουν ομάδες Ελλήνων δασκάλων που εργάζονται ήδη σε σχολεία στο ΗΒ και μπορούν να δώσουν πληροφορίες.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά για τι σχολεία μιλάμε; Για την αντίστοιχη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση του ΗΒ, κανονικά γυμνάσια και λύκεια, ή για ειδικά ελληνικά σχολεία, όπως υπάρχουν, ας πούμε, στη Γερμανία;


----------



## JHRoss (May 16, 2017)

Neikos said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά για τι σχολεία μιλάμε; Για την αντίστοιχη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση του ΗΒ, κανονικά γυμνάσια και λύκεια, ή για ειδικά ελληνικά σχολεία, όπως υπάρχουν, ας πούμε, στη Γερμανία;



Το πρώτο.


----------



## JHRoss (May 16, 2017)

SBE said:


> Αν ξέρεις παιδαγωγικά, όπως ακριβώς διδάσκονται και στην Ελλάδα σε όσους είναι στη ΜΕ, τότε ξέρεις και να φτιάχνεις lesson plan και να το ακολουθείς. Κι αν δεν ξέρεις, μπορείς να βρεις διάφορα ονλάιν.
> Αν ξέρεις φυσικά, όπως θα έπρεπε να διδάσκεται στο ιδανικό σχολείο (με πειράματα κλπ.), τότε ξέρεις τι να βάλεις στο lesson plan.
> Επίσης εξαρτάται από το σχολείο και τις ανάγκες του. Κάποια σχολεία έχουν τόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη σε φυσική- μαθηματικά- βιολογία που μου λένε ότι προσλαμβάνουν χωρίς πολλές ερωτήσεις. Φυσικά μετά θα τα βρεις μπαστούνια, αν δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. Πιο πολύ θα σε εκτιμήσουν για το μπειμπισίτινγκ πάντως.
> Υπάρχουν ομάδες Ελλήνων δασκάλων που εργάζονται ήδη σε σχολεία στο ΗΒ και μπορούν να δώσουν πληροφορίες.



Έχεις κατά νου πώς θα πρέπει να το αναζητήσω στο διαδίκτυο; Lesson plan in English Secondary School?

Υ.Γ. Την πτυχιακή εργασία που κάναμε στο πανεπιστήμιο πώς την λένε οι Άγγλοι;


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2017)

Πτυχιακή εργασία = dissertation ή final year project. Αν δεν ξέρεις ούτε αυτό πώς λέγεται όμως, θα συνιστούσα να αναζητήσεις κανέναν δάσκαλο αγγλικών. Για να βοηθηθείς εσύ αργότερα. 
Όσο για τα lesson plan, δεν έχω ιδέα πού τα βρίσκεις, προφανώς θα κυκλοφορούν στο Ίντερνετ, αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση.


----------



## JHRoss (May 16, 2017)

Το θέμα της πτυχιακής εργασίας θα το λέγαμε dissertation's topic ή dissertation's subject ;


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2017)

Subject, theme, topic are often interchangeable to express the material being considered in a speech or written composition. Subject is a broad word for whatever is treated in writing, speech, art, etc.: the subject for discussion. Theme and topic are usually narrower and apply to some limited or specific part of a general subject. A theme is often the underlying conception of a discourse or composition, perhaps not put into words but easily recognizable: The theme of a need for reform runs throughout her work. A topic is the statement of what is to be treated in a section of a composition: The topic is treated fully in this section.

Από εδώ.

Συνιστώ επίσης μια επανάληψη του possessive και της χρήσης του γιατί κάνεις ένα πολύ συχνό λάθος των Ελλήνων στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Να σου πω έναν εύκολο κανόνα να τον θυμάσαι: μόνο τα έμψυχα μπορούν να κατέχουν κάτι. Τα άψυχα δεν παίρνουν την κατάληξη 's στην γενική κτητική. Το dissertation είναι άψυχο.


----------



## pontios (May 17, 2017)

SBE said:


> Συνιστώ επίσης μια επανάληψη του possessive και της χρήσης του γιατί κάνεις ένα πολύ συχνό λάθος των Ελλήνων στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Να σου πω έναν εύκολο κανόνα να τον θυμάσαι: μόνο τα έμψυχα μπορούν να κατέχουν κάτι. Τα άψυχα δεν παίρνουν την κατάληξη 's στην γενική κτητική. Το dissertation είναι άψυχο.



Maybe formally —you could be right? (it never really occurred to me until you pointed it out)
το "subject's topic" το βρίσκεις λάθος; (επισήμως μπορεί να είναι; )
or "subject's essence" or "substance's physical properties" ?


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2017)

Πόντιε, δεν γνωρίζω γραμματικούς κανόνες σε καμία από τις γλώσσες που μιλάω. Αυτόν τον κανόνα χρειάστηκε να τον αναζητήσω πρόσφατα, στο γκουγκλ μάλιστα, γιατί είχα έναν γνωστό Έλληνα που το έκανε συνεχώς λάθος. Είναι ένας εύκολος τυφλοσούρτης για τους _*μαθητές της γλώσσας *_και καλύπτει το 99,9% των περιπτώσεων που μπορεί να συναντήσει κάποιος. 
Δες τα ακόλουθα παραδείγματα από εδώ: Ποιο είναι το σωστό; 
The maid cleaned the hotel’s room.
The maid cleaned the hotel room.
We met in the office’s lobby.
We met in the office lobby.
Shut the car’s door.
Shut the car door.

Δεν θέλω να δώσω την απάντηση έτοιμη στον φίλο μας που ρώτησε, οπότε μην πεις την απάντηση αλλά σκέψου τι έχεις δεί σε ένα CV ή σε μια αίτηση για δουλειά σαν τίτλο π.χ. (ή και μέσα στο κείμενο) :
My dissertation topic/ subject is...
My dissertation’s topic/ subject is...
Title: Dissertation’s topic/ subject
Title: Dissertation topic/ subject


----------



## JHRoss (May 17, 2017)

SBE said:


> Δεν θέλω να δώσω την απάντηση έτοιμη στον φίλο μας που ρώτησε, οπότε μην πεις την απάντηση



Ορισμός της παιδαγωγού :)


----------



## pontios (May 18, 2017)

Thanks, SBE. You've made me stop and think about this.

My instincts are telling me ..working with your examples.
Yes to dissertation topic over dissertation's topic.
And to office lobby over office's lobby - but for some reason I'd be equally happy with "building's lobby" or building lobby. 
Car's door and hotel's room suggests the car and hotel have only one door and room. Whereas there is only one lobby, usually.
So the car's right door is rusty - would sound okay to me (it's the one that's rusty as distinct from the other car doors). You wouldn't say the car right door is rusty - and the right car door is rusty would also suggest it was the appropriate or deserving door that is rusty - it wouldn't have been fair or right for the other doors to be rusty. The "right door of the car is rusty" would also be suggestive of this - plus it sounds clunky.

I think it must be a case by case thing - not a hard and fast rule - in everyday language, at least.


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2017)

For a learner who cannot rely on instinct, it is best to follow the rule I gave earlier. Once the learner is used to it, they are free to play it by ear. Our friend who asked is clearly still a learner, otherwise he would not be asking, so it is best for him to play it safe. 
Also, there may differences in usage between different countries, but we are looking at standard English. 
An you gave him the answer.


----------



## Lina (May 18, 2017)

Δεν τον ξέρω αυτόν τον κανόνα και το ένστικτό μου (και τα ακόλουθα παραδείγματα) λέει ότι δεν είναι απόλυτος.

It's been a hard day's night
America's next top model


----------



## Neikos (May 18, 2017)

Lina said:


> Δεν τον ξέρω αυτόν τον κανόνα και το ένστικτό μου (και τα ακόλουθα παραδείγματα) λέει ότι δεν είναι απόλυτος.
> 
> It's been a hard day's night
> America's next top model



Έχετε δίκιο στα παραδείγματα που χρησιμοποιήσατε. Παραθέτω ένα απόσπασμα από βιβλίο γραμματικής:

The possessive 's is more common :

- With human creations such as countries, organizations, cities, institutions, machines, vehicles, buildings etc : Plane trees are a common sight in London's streets. 

- To refer to location in time (but not with dates) : 
Have you seen the poem in today's Observer? 
But not : It was in 19th December's paper.

Γενικότερα όμως νομίζω πως ο κανόνας που έδωσε η SBE είναι χρήσιμος για όσους μαθαίνουν τη γλώσσα και δεν μπορούν ακόμα να στηριχτούν στο ένστικτό τους. Τουλάχιστον θα παίζουν με ασφάλεια, όπως είπε, και θα αποφεύγουν κάποια σημαντικά λάθη. 
Επίσης, στον επίσημο, ακαδημαϊκό λόγο, η δομή με το of είναι πιο συνηθισμένη από το 's στις περιπτώσεις που συζητήσαμε και ο φίλος μας που ξεκίνησε το νήμα σε αυτό το πλαίσιο ενδιαφέρεται να τα χρησιμοποιήσει.


----------



## Lina (May 18, 2017)

Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά επίσης για να μην δημιουργούμε σύγχυση σε όσους μαθαίνουν τη γλώσσα, καλύτερα όταν ένας κανόνας δεν είναι απόλυτος να μην τον διατυπώνουμε με απόλυτο τρόπο. Δηλαδή, να λέμε τα άψυχα *συνήθως* δεν παίρνουν 's.


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2017)

...
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/gra...miners/possession-john-s-car-a-friend-of-mine


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2017)

Lina said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά επίσης για να μην δημιουργούμε σύγχυση σε όσους μαθαίνουν τη γλώσσα, καλύτερα όταν ένας κανόνας δεν είναι απόλυτος να μην τον διατυπώνουμε με απόλυτο τρόπο. Δηλαδή, να λέμε τα άψυχα *συνήθως* δεν παίρνουν 's.



Λίνα, έδωσα πηγή. Και υπάρχουν κι άλλες. 
Και τέλος πάντων, ας αφήσουμε την φεϊσμπουκοποίηση της Λεξιλογίας. Στο ΦΒ δεν μπορείς να πεις κάτι χωρίς να εμφανιστεί κάποιος που θα κάνει τον πιο έξυπνο με επιχείρημα ότι δήθεν δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε απόλυτα γιατί θα μπερδέψουμε κάποιον. Ε, όχι, αυτό το επιχείρημα εγώ δεν το δέχομαι. 
Για μένα προέχει το να μην διαβάζω γενικές που μου βγάζουν τα μάτια από κάποιον που ξέρει έτσι κι έτσι αγγλικά. Όταν θα βελτιωθεί και θα έχει ακούσει και διαβάσει περισσότερα, τότε ας κάνει ό,τι θέλει. Μέχρι τότε dissertation topic, hotel room, London bridge κλπ κλπ. 

daeman δεν βλέπω πουθενά να εξηγεί αυτό που έστειλες γιατί είναι hotel room κι όχι hotel's room. Αυτά που εξηγεί είναι για αρχάριους. Τώρα είμαστε advanced intermediate οπότε καλύτερα αυτό εδώ. 

Περιμένω τώρα να μου πείτε ότι είναι λάθος η φράση two pair pack κι ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι two pairs pack.


----------



## rogne (May 18, 2017)

SBE said:


> Περιμένω τώρα να μου πείτε ότι είναι λάθος η φράση two pair pack κι ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι two pairs pack.



Two*-*pair pack, σωστά;


----------



## Lina (May 19, 2017)

SBE said:


> Και τέλος πάντων, ας αφήσουμε την φεϊσμπουκοποίηση της Λεξιλογίας. Στο ΦΒ δεν μπορείς να πεις κάτι χωρίς να εμφανιστεί κάποιος που θα κάνει τον πιο έξυπνο με επιχείρημα ότι δήθεν δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε απόλυτα γιατί θα μπερδέψουμε κάποιον.



Παρντόν; Από το πουθενά προσωπική επίθεση;


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2017)

rogne said:


> Two*-*pair pack, σωστά;



Όχι απαραίτητα. Εκτός αν θεωρήσεις ότι όλα τα πολυκαταστήματα του ΗΒ έχουν ορθογραφικό λάθος στις συσκευασίες τους. Και κανένας δεν το έχει επισημάνει τόσες δεκαετίες. 

Και ναι, όποιος θεωρεί ότι είναι προσωπική επίθεση, είναι προσωπική επίθεση σε απάντηση στα κλισέ του τύπου "ναι μεν αλλά, μην μπερδέψουμε κανέναν". Την τρίχα τριχιά κάνετε. Είπα έναν πρακτικό κανόνα που ισχύει για τα παραδείγματα που ζήτησε αυτός που ρώτησε και θα τον βοηθήσει και σε άλλα πολλά και το έχουμε κάνει μεσανατολικό ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ εξήγησα γιατί του έδωσα αυτόν τον τυφλοσούρτη ΚΑΙ παράθεσα και πηγές. Η συζήτηση έληξε πολύ πριν την ερώτηση του Πόντιου.


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2017)

Παραδείγματα για τα ζεύγη:
Marks & Spencer
Aμαζόνιος (όχι και το βασίλειο της ορθογραφίας, βέβαια, και αυτό το γράφω για να προλάβω αυτόν που καραδοκεί να επισημάνει ότι το Άμαζον δεν είναι και το πιο συνεπές στην ορθογραφία, μια σειρά μπλα μπλα για το τίποτα δηλαδή). 
Γραμματική για αρχάριους (ναι, ακόμα κι η γραμματική λέει χωρίς παύλα)


----------



## Lina (May 19, 2017)

Ο τυφλοσούρτης σου μπάζει. Εκτός αυτού είσαι και επιθετική και αγενής και αυταρχική.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2017)

daeman said:


> ... Φτιάχνω ποπκόρν.


----------



## Lina (May 19, 2017)

Μα πού είναι η λάσπη; Πολύ καθωσπρέπει είναι οι κυράδες σου.


----------



## pontios (May 21, 2017)

SBE said:


> For a learner who cannot rely on instinct, it is best to follow the rule I gave earlier. Once the learner is used to it, they are free to play it by ear. Our friend who asked is clearly still a learner, otherwise he would not be asking, so it is best for him to play it safe.
> Also, there may differences in usage between different countries, but we are looking at standard English.
> An you gave him the answer.



Point taken and sorry (for the answer and the turn this discussion took - my part in it - and I apologise to Lina too) - pontios (by name and by nature). Group hug time. :)
It's a useful rule to keep in mind.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2017)

Πω πω. Έλειψα λίγες μέρες, έκανα ένα πανέμορφο αλλά ολιγοήμερο ταξίδι στη Θεσσαλονίκη, και γυρνάω και σας βρίσκω να τρώγεστε όπως εγώ με το Helle για την προφορά του λαβ. Ας μην το ξαναζήσουμε. Η μια είπε κάτι που συνηθίζεται με απόλυτο τρόπο, έτσι που να βοηθήσει τον μαθητή, και η άλλη υπέδειξε ότι αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο κτλ κτλ — μια σειρά ολόκληρη από ντεζαβί! Κάποιος Χότζας πρέπει να παρεμβαίνει κάθε φορά με τη γνωστή σοφή ιστορία του:

http://www.lifo.gr/mag/columns/4385


----------

